# Bügel



## Bonjules

Hola todos y todas!
En una trampa de ratones, esa cosita de metal que tu armas y que va a matar el ratón cuando
la suelta, como la dieras?
En aleman solo puedo pensar en Bügel, ´´Haken´´ no trabaja como no está (es?) abierto en un lado.
Gancho si o no? Otra cosa, posiblemente ``percha´´?


----------



## Alemanita

Para mí que es el cepo ...


----------



## Tonerl

Otra sugerencia:

*Gelenkelement
Elemento conjunto*


----------



## anahiseri

he encontrado "cepo de muelle" aquí, en Wikipedia: 
Ratonera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Peterdg

En el artículo de Wikipedia que ha mencionado @anahiseri, lo llaman "arco de alambre" (si es esa la parte a la que haces referencia).


----------



## Bonjules

Peterdg said:


> En el artículo de Wikipedia que ha mencionado @anahiseri, lo llaman "arco de alambre" (si es esa la parte a la que haces referencia).


Exacto.
Cepo de muelle me parece el aparato completo.
'Arco' para la parte que me interesa me gusta, indica la forma de la pieza.(mas o menos, como es cuadradito)
Lo de 'alambre' ..no estoy seguro porque  esa palabra no necesariamente da la idea de fuerza y rigidez necesaria
para romper el cuello o la cabeza del animal, especialmente en el caso de una rata donde el arco debe ser
bastante fuerte (puede romper tus dedos).
(de hecho, el animal en este articulo de Wiki no es un ratón como dice, pero una rata joven. Mira el rabo desnudo)


----------



## Peterdg

Otra palabra que podría servir es "aro", pero no sé si se utiliza esta palabra con referencia a una ratonera.


----------



## Alemanita

La parte que se suelta cuando el ratón pisa la trampa y que dispara hacia adelante por la fuerza del muelle, matando al animal, se llama *costilla*.


----------



## Bonjules

Alemanita said:


> La parte que se suelta cuando el ratón pisa la trampa y que dispara hacia adelante por la fuerza del muelle, matando al animal, se llama *costilla*.


Interesante, Alemanita.
Tienes una fuente/documentación?


----------



## Alemanita

Si no te basta que lo diga yo ... aquí van fuentes:
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Trampas costilla Segunda mano y anuncios clasificados

costilla | Diccionario de la lengua española
y hay un enlace a la enciclopedia.us.es. que en este momento no funciona.
En este artículo
El cepo de tablilla de William C. Hooker
se le denomina "martillo" que es una traducción literal del original inglés
A reducibly complex mousetrap

Por cierto, en alemán técnico se llama "Schlagbügel" :
*Lösung 1.2: Beschriftung der Einzelteile der Mausefalle - eduBS*
www.edubs.ch › 6-pdf-kopiervorlagen-1 › download

Como ves, toda la información anda flotando en la red, no sólo en mi cabeza.
Y tú que vives en el Caribe - me imagino que hispanohablante - ¿no podrías ir a una ferretería y preguntar cómo lo llaman allí? (dentro de lo permite la cuarentena, por supuesto). Sería interesante.
Un saludo.-

Posdata: Veo que aparece el video, no sé cómo poner solamente el enlace y pido a los moderadores que me ayuden. Mientras tanto, bonjules: espero que te sirva.


----------



## Bonjules

gracias @Alemanita, buen trabajo!
Y perdoname por haberte dudado.
Ahora somos expertos en ratoneras!

Sinembargo, no creo que preguntar en la ferretería local va a rendir mucho. En Puerto Rico no estamos
terriblemente interesados en detalles or la nomenclatura exacta. Además, el 'spanglish' rige y si tu pides
una cinta para medir el empleado problabemente va a decir "Tu quieres un tape"?
(pero, como es un experimento interesante voy a hacerlo cuando salga y reportar los resultados)


----------



## Bonjules

Primer intento en el 'agrocentro':
El viejito dijo 'gancho'!


----------



## Alemanita

Bonjules said:


> Primer intento en el 'agrocentro':
> El viejito dijo 'gancho'!



Bien, vamos progresando. El viejito describió la forma.
Gancho heißt ja nicht nur Haken (wie beim Fleischerhaken), sondern kann auch etwas mit der Form eines Bügels (wie bei einer Haarnadel) beschreiben.


----------

